

Hackers root Google's Nest thermostat in 15 seconds - kitcar
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2359748/hackers-root-googles-nest-thermostat-in-15-seconds

======
DuoNoxSol
Physical access implies root access. I'm glad Buentello put this together, but
it's not a magical elite "hack" \- it's a feature for fiddlers and developers
who want actual control of their devices.

It just happens to be a device with a motion sensor and a whole load of other
stuff attached, that you'd rather not anyone have a backdoor into.

